# Mmmmmmmmm



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cornbread and Buttermilk!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You had up to the buttermilk. First time I went into a resturant by myself (I was 10 or so) I ordered a Surry House burger with cheese and a big ol glass of buttermilk. Liked to kill me to drank that glass....


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I made a similar mistake mistake with buttermilk, however at an older age. That has always seemed like one of those things that need to be renamed to something that is far less misleading.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Never have acquired the taste for buttermilk. I think a more suitable name would be thick, nasty, soured, spoiled milk that should be thrown out unless you are going to use it for biscuits.

Darin


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

not in this life time...


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

IT GOES GREAT WITH A BOWL OF CHILI:beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well then! Maybe the rest of the meal will be more to you all's liking!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks good Paymaster. Is that deep fried bacon I see?! If so, never seen it deep fried before!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

JPChase said:


> Looks good Paymaster. Is that deep fried bacon I see?! If so, never seen it deep fried before!


Nope, fried okra, scalloped potatoes, white limas, slaw and cornbread. Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Paymaster said:


> Nope, fried okra, scalloped potatoes, white limas, slaw and cornbread. Thanks.


Now that I could eat...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Looks great, PM.

My wife and kids won't eat okra at all. I haven't grown it in years. About the only time I eat it is if I go to a restaurant. I love me some fried okra and green tomatoes.

Edit: Can't do buttermilk either.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well Pay, you done hit rock bottom wid dat post. Nice lookin plate tho.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Well Pay, you done hit rock bottom wid dat post. Nice lookin plate tho.


Yeah, I guess you are right. But I loved it all. Thanks Y'all.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Now that looks awesome.... just never aquired a taste for buttermilk


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Looks great, PM.
> 
> My wife and kids won't eat okra at all. I haven't grown it in years. About the only time I eat it is if I go to a restaurant. I love me some fried okra and green tomatoes.
> 
> Edit: Can't do buttermilk either.


When I was a kid I cound'nt stomach okra. When I was in the Navy they had it in the galley and when your hungry you'll eat anything and ever since then I tear up the okra. When we cook it I'm the one thats eats most of it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I could not stand green peas as a kid or turnip greens. Now I love them both. 

Granted I have not tried buttermilk in many years but I would bet that I still don't like them. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You're killin me!!!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Take somma dem turnip greens an mix in some cornbread wit pot likker! Dat's da BOMB!!! A slice er 2 of cuntry ham don't hurt neither!!!


----------

